# Computer running slowly



## esxu (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello,
My laptop has not been working at the rate it should be, when I play games, it has very low framerates, and when I copy stuff to my hard drive, it takes ages (7-8MB/s) when originally it worked at around 30 MB/s,
Here is my Dxdiag and the link to my speccy results:

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/18/2013, 21:33:09
       Machine name: IÑIGO-PC
   Operating System: Windows 8 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (9200.win8_gdr.130410-1505)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
       System Model: HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook PC
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 720  @ 1.60GHz (8 CPUs), ~1.6GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4030MB RAM
          Page File: 1972MB used, 6153MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.02.9200.16384 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: The file aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: AMD Radeon HD 6500M/5600/5700 Series
       Manufacturer: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
          Chip type: AMD Radeon Graphics Processor (0x68C1)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
        Device Type: Full Device
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68C1&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_00
     Display Memory: 2776 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1017 MB
      Shared Memory: 1758 MB
       Current Mode: 1600 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: unknown
         Monitor Id: LGD027A
        Native Mode: 1600 x 900(p) (60.080Hz)
        Output Type: Internal
        Driver Name: aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1211 (English)
     Driver Version: 13.101.0.0
        DDI Version: 11
     Feature Levels: 11.0,10.1,10.0,9.3,9.2,9.1
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.2
Graphics Preemption: DMA
 Compute Preemption: DMA
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 6/5/2013 00:11:58, 1182056 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: No
    WHQL Date Stamp: None
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-2B81-11CF-3777-4334BEC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x68C1
          SubSys ID: 0x1449103C
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem48.inf:cb0ae41476d49edf:ati2mtag_Manhattan:13.101.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_68c1
     Rank Of Driver: 00E02001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
        DXVA2 Modes: DXVA2_ModeMPEG2_IDCT  DXVA2_ModeH264_VLD_NoFGT  DXVA2_ModeVC1_VLD  
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers and Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_7605&SUBSYS_103C1449&REV_1004
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.6292.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/22/2010 12:19:24, 515584 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: IDT
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Independent Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_7605&SUBSYS_103C1449&REV_1004
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.6292.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/22/2010 12:19:24, 515584 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: IDT
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Integrated Microphone Array (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.6292.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/22/2010 12:19:24, 515584 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: External Mic (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.6292.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/22/2010 12:19:24, 515584 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x3B34
| Matching Device ID: USB\ROOT_HUB20
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 2/2/2013 12:19:44, 496872 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 9/20/2012 08:55:32, 21736 bytes
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0020
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0002
| | Matching Device ID: USB\Class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | Driver: usbhub.sys, 2/2/2013 12:19:44, 496872 bytes
| | Driver: usbd.sys, 9/20/2012 08:55:32, 21736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *PNP0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/26/2012 03:28:51, 112640 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/26/2012 06:00:52, 48368 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn1e1d
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: SynTP.sys, 10/14/2011 13:37:44, 396848 bytes
| Driver: SynTPAPI.dll, 10/14/2011 13:35:08, 226600 bytes
| Driver: SynCOM.dll, 10/14/2011 13:35:00, 415528 bytes
| Driver: SynCtrl.dll, 10/14/2011 13:35:02, 277800 bytes
| Driver: syndata.bin, 9/15/2011 11:11:16, 1048576 bytes
| Driver: SynTPRes.dll, 10/14/2011 13:35:16, 10584360 bytes
| Driver: SynTPCpl.dll, 10/14/2011 13:35:12, 1907496 bytes
| Driver: SynCntxt.rtf, 10/14/2011 13:19:48, 10955203 bytes
| Driver: SynZMetr.exe, 10/14/2011 13:34:58, 247080 bytes
| Driver: SynMood.exe, 10/14/2011 13:34:52, 238888 bytes
| Driver: SynTPEnh.exe, 10/14/2011 13:34:56, 2837288 bytes
| Driver: SynTPEnhPS.dll, 10/14/2011 13:35:14, 58664 bytes
| Driver: SynTPCOM.dll, 10/14/2011 13:35:10, 120616 bytes
| Driver: Tutorial.exe, 10/14/2011 13:35:00, 337192 bytes
| Driver: InstNT.exe, 10/14/2011 13:34:48, 171304 bytes
| Driver: SynISDLL.dll, 10/14/2011 13:35:06, 222504 bytes
| Driver: SynUnst.ini, 10/20/2011 07:27:46, 1296008 bytes
| Driver: SynTPHelper.exe, 10/14/2011 13:34:56, 121640 bytes
| Driver: SynPivotRotate.mpg, 4/10/2009 02:04:14, 770663 bytes
| Driver: SynChiralRotate.mpg, 9/17/2008 22:13:08, 382277 bytes
| Driver: SynFlick.mpg, 9/3/2008 20:27:28, 737975 bytes
| Driver: SynPinch.mpg, 9/3/2008 20:27:28, 286463 bytes
| Driver: SynMomentum.mpg, 9/3/2008 20:27:28, 246230 bytes
| Driver: SynLinearVHScroll.mpg, 9/3/2008 20:27:28, 929103 bytes
| Driver: SynChiralVHScroll.mpg, 9/3/2008 20:27:28, 1620778 bytes
| Driver: SynTwoFingerVHScroll.mpg, 3/16/2009 18:44:00, 746464 bytes
| Driver: SynPivotRotate_ChiralRotate.mpg, 4/10/2009 02:04:14, 1142810 bytes
| Driver: SynThreeFingerFlick.mpg, 3/16/2009 18:44:00, 633621 bytes
| Driver: SynThreeFingersDown.mpg, 3/16/2009 18:44:00, 215907 bytes
| Driver: SynTwistRotate.mpg, 3/4/2011 08:28:40, 1826816 bytes
| Driver: SynChiralTwistRotate.mpg, 3/8/2011 08:39:22, 2998272 bytes
| Driver: StaticImg.html, 12/19/2009 02:23:12, 968 bytes
| Driver: StaticImg.png, 12/15/2009 04:49:44, 107143 bytes
| Driver: SynSysDetect.js, 1/8/2010 10:10:48, 1316 bytes
| Driver: Syn2FingerScrolling.wmv, 12/18/2009 11:09:58, 336563 bytes
| Driver: Syn3FingerFlick.wmv, 12/18/2009 11:09:58, 571445 bytes
| Driver: Syn4FingerFlick.wmv, 2/25/2011 09:10:40, 795115 bytes
| Driver: Syn4FFlickVNB.wmv, 4/21/2011 11:22:54, 628121 bytes
| Driver: SynSmartSenseNB.wmv, 4/21/2011 11:22:54, 358939 bytes
| Driver: Syn4FingerFlickUpDown.wmv, 2/25/2011 09:10:40, 426019 bytes
| Driver: Syn4FingerFlickUpDownNB.wmv, 2/26/2011 08:42:30, 291835 bytes
| Driver: Syn4FingerFlickLeftRight.wmv, 5/12/2011 13:25:32, 588931 bytes
| Driver: Syn4FingerFlickLeftRightNB.wmv, 5/12/2011 13:25:50, 588931 bytes
| Driver: Syn3FingerPress.wmv, 12/18/2009 11:09:58, 112893 bytes
| Driver: SynEdgeMotion.wmv, 12/18/2009 11:09:58, 325411 bytes
| Driver: SynLinearScrolling.wmv, 12/18/2009 11:09:56, 258289 bytes
| Driver: SynMomentum.wmv, 12/18/2009 11:09:58, 146439 bytes
| Driver: SynMomentumScrolling.wmv, 12/18/2009 11:09:58, 604961 bytes
| Driver: SynPinchZoom.wmv, 4/14/2010 10:20:44, 426019 bytes
| Driver: SynPivotRotate.wmv, 12/18/2009 11:09:58, 481959 bytes
| Driver: SynTwistRotate.wmv, 3/4/2011 08:28:40, 437231 bytes
| Driver: SynCoverGesture.wmv, 3/2/2010 10:22:38, 146469 bytes
| Driver: SynChiralRotate.wmv, 12/18/2009 11:09:58, 191197 bytes
| Driver: SynChiralScrolling.wmv, 12/18/2009 11:09:58, 783933 bytes
| Driver: SynCoastingScrolling.wmv, 12/18/2009 11:09:56, 381321 bytes
| Driver: SynPointing.wmv, 3/2/2010 10:22:56, 124105 bytes
| Driver: SynPalmCheck.wmv, 3/2/2010 10:22:56, 370121 bytes
| Driver: SynSensitivity.wmv, 3/2/2010 10:22:56, 258349 bytes
| Driver: SynWindowConstrained.wmv, 3/2/2010 10:22:56, 336659 bytes
| Driver: SynSlowMotion.wmv, 3/2/2010 10:22:56, 303101 bytes
| Driver: SynConstrainedMotion.wmv, 3/2/2010 10:22:56, 414981 bytes
| Driver: SynTapping.wmv, 3/5/2010 09:40:28, 79347 bytes
| Driver: SynButtons.wmv, 3/2/2010 10:22:56, 79377 bytes
| Driver: SynTouchStykSelect.wmv, 3/2/2010 10:22:56, 124105 bytes
| Driver: SynTouchStykButton.wmv, 3/2/2010 10:22:56, 135287 bytes
| Driver: SynTouchStykSensitivity.wmv, 3/17/2010 03:16:16, 224779 bytes
| Driver: SynEdgeMotionDragging.wmv, 9/15/2010 08:02:48, 90529 bytes
| Driver: SynEdgeMotionFixedSpeed.wmv, 9/15/2010 08:02:48, 90529 bytes
| Driver: SynEdgeMotionPointing.wmv, 9/15/2010 08:02:48, 68165 bytes
| Driver: SynEdgeMotionPressure.wmv, 9/15/2010 08:02:48, 101711 bytes
| Driver: SynNoButtons.wmv, 6/9/2010 01:46:36, 45741 bytes
| Driver: SynTapZones.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 135257 bytes
| Driver: SynLinearHScrolling.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 224713 bytes
| Driver: Syn2FingerHScrolling.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 291805 bytes
| Driver: SynTapHoldToDrag.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 79347 bytes
| Driver: Syn1FingerClickNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 68165 bytes
| Driver: Syn1FingerClickDrag.wmv, 5/13/2011 09:54:32, 330277 bytes
| Driver: Syn2FingerClickDrag.wmv, 4/30/2011 08:07:02, 651665 bytes
| Driver: Syn2FingerRightClickNB.wmv, 4/12/2011 08:34:44, 101711 bytes
| Driver: Syn2FingerFlickNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 437261 bytes
| Driver: Syn2FingerFlickLRNB.wmv, 5/27/2011 02:11:28, 317431 bytes
| Driver: Syn2FingerHScrollingNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 280623 bytes
| Driver: Syn2FingerScrollingNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 314199 bytes
| Driver: Syn3FingerFlickNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 537899 bytes
| Driver: Syn3FingerPressNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 101711 bytes
| Driver: Syn4FingerFlickNB.wmv, 2/26/2011 08:42:30, 426049 bytes
| Driver: SynButtonsNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 79377 bytes
| Driver: SynChiralRotateNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 180015 bytes
| Driver: SynChiralScrollingNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 750387 bytes
| Driver: SynCoastingScrollingNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 370139 bytes
| Driver: SynConstrainedMotionNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 392617 bytes
| Driver: SynCoverGestureNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 135287 bytes
| Driver: SynEdgeMotionDraggingNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 90529 bytes
| Driver: SynEdgeMotionFixedSpeedNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 90529 bytes
| Driver: SynEdgeMotionNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 314229 bytes
| Driver: SynEdgeMotionPointingNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 68165 bytes
| Driver: SynEdgeMotionPressureNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 101711 bytes
| Driver: SynLinearHScrollingNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 202349 bytes
| Driver: SynLinearScrollingNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 247107 bytes
| Driver: SynMomentumNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 135257 bytes
| Driver: SynMomentumScrollingNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 582597 bytes
| Driver: SynPinchZoomNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 414837 bytes
| Driver: SynPivotRotateNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 437231 bytes
| Driver: SynSensitivityNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 247167 bytes
| Driver: SynSlowMotionNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 280737 bytes
| Driver: SynTapHoldToDragNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 79347 bytes
| Driver: SynTapZonesNB.wmv, 11/11/2010 07:07:52, 135257 bytes
| Driver: SynTwistRotateNB.wmv, 3/4/2011 08:28:40, 448413 bytes
| Driver: SynPointingNB.wmv, 11/12/2010 04:55:08, 124105 bytes
| Driver: SynPalmCheckNB.wmv, 11/12/2010 04:55:08, 358939 bytes
| Driver: SynWindowConstrainedNB.wmv, 11/12/2010 04:55:08, 325477 bytes
| Driver: SynTappingNB.wmv, 11/12/2010 04:55:08, 68165 bytes
| Driver: Syn2FingerMomentumVHScrolling.wmv, 11/12/2010 06:15:02, 895723 bytes
| Driver: Syn2FingerMomentumVHScrollingNB.wmv, 11/12/2010 06:15:02, 862177 bytes
| Driver: Syn2FingerVHCoasting.wmv, 11/12/2010 06:15:02, 1275941 bytes
| Driver: Syn2FingerVHCoastingNB.wmv, 11/12/2010 06:15:02, 1242395 bytes
| Driver: SynMomentumVHScrolling.wmv, 11/12/2010 06:15:02, 683265 bytes
| Driver: SynMomentumVHScrollingNB.wmv, 11/12/2010 06:15:02, 660901 bytes
| Driver: SynVHCoasting.wmv, 11/12/2010 06:15:02, 649779 bytes
| Driver: SynVHCoastingNB.wmv, 11/12/2010 06:15:02, 593869 bytes
| Driver: Syn2FingerScrolling.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2323 bytes
| Driver: Syn2FingerFlick.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2319 bytes
| Driver: Syn3FingerFlick.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2319 bytes
| Driver: Syn4FingerFlick.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2319 bytes
| Driver: Syn4FingerFlickUpDown.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2325 bytes
| Driver: Syn4FingerFlickLeftRight.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2328 bytes
| Driver: Syn3FingerPress.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2319 bytes
| Driver: SynEdgeMotion.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2317 bytes
| Driver: SynMomentum.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2315 bytes
| Driver: SynPinchZoom.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2316 bytes
| Driver: SynRotating.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2315 bytes
| Driver: SynTwistRotate.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2318 bytes
| Driver: SynCoverGesture.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2319 bytes
| Driver: SynAccessibility.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2320 bytes
| Driver: SynSmartSense.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2317 bytes
| Driver: SynButtons.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2314 bytes
| Driver: SynClicking.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2315 bytes
| Driver: SynMultiFingerGestures.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2326 bytes
| Driver: SynPalmCheck.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2316 bytes
| Driver: SynPointing.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2315 bytes
| Driver: SynScrolling.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2316 bytes
| Driver: SynSensitivity.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2318 bytes
| Driver: SynTapping.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2314 bytes
| Driver: SynTouchStykButton.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2322 bytes
| Driver: SynTouchStykSelect.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2322 bytes
| Driver: SynTouchStykSensitivity.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2327 bytes
| Driver: SynScrollingVertical.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2324 bytes
| Driver: SynScrollingHorizontal.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2326 bytes
| Driver: SynScrollingChiral.html, 10/5/2011 10:06:44, 2322 bytes
| Driver: SynLinearVScroll.mpg, 9/3/2008 20:27:28, 518694 bytes
| Driver: Ckp2FingerScrolling.mpg, 7/3/2009 00:56:20, 382935 bytes
| Driver: Ckp3FingerDown.mpg, 7/3/2009 00:56:20, 153456 bytes
| Driver: Ckp3FingerFlick.mpg, 7/3/2009 00:56:20, 569095 bytes
| Driver: CkpChiralMotion.mpg, 7/3/2009 00:56:20, 420858 bytes
| Driver: CkpClickDrag.mpg, 7/3/2009 00:56:20, 271447 bytes
| Driver: CkpLinearScroll.mpg, 7/3/2009 00:56:20, 427998 bytes
| Driver: CkpLRClick.mpg, 7/3/2009 00:56:20, 284073 bytes
| Driver: CkpMomentum.mpg, 7/3/2009 00:56:20, 328085 bytes
| Driver: CkpPinch.mpg, 7/3/2009 00:56:20, 309339 bytes
| Driver: CkpPivotRotate.mpg, 7/3/2009 00:56:20, 605893 bytes
| Driver: CkpPivotRotate2.mpg, 9/26/2009 02:46:08, 779912 bytes
| Driver: CkpTouchpadDisable.mpg, 7/3/2009 00:56:20, 293736 bytes
| Driver: SynCOM.dll, 10/14/2011 13:35:02, 177448 bytes
| Driver: SynCtrl.dll, 10/14/2011 13:35:04, 222504 bytes
| Driver: SynTPCOM.dll, 10/14/2011 13:35:12, 107816 bytes
| Driver: SynTPEnhPS.dll, 10/14/2011 13:35:14, 66856 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/26/2012 03:28:51, 112640 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/26/2012 06:00:55, 45808 bytes
| Driver: SynTPCo9.dll, 10/14/2011 13:35:08, 148776 bytes
| Driver: WdfCoInstaller01009.dll, 8/7/2009 18:49:36, 1721576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x093A, 0x2510
| Matching Device ID: HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_MOUSE
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 3/2/2013 03:15:53, 26112 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/26/2012 06:00:55, 45808 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 24.6 GB
Total Space: 281.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD3200BEKT-60V5T1

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 76.9 GB
Total Space: 305.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD3200BEKT-60V5T1

      Drive: E:
 Free Space: 3.3 GB
Total Space: 24.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD3200BEKT-60V5T1

      Drive: F:
 Free Space: 0.1 GB
Total Space: 0.1 GB
File System: FAT32
      Model: WDC WD3200BEKT-60V5T1

      Drive: H:
 Free Space: 0.1 GB
Total Space: 0.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD3200BEKT-60V5T1

      Drive: J:
      Model: DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.02.9200.16384 (English), 7/26/2012 03:26:36, 174080 bytes

      Drive: I:
      Model: DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.02.9200.16384 (English), 7/26/2012 03:26:36, 174080 bytes

      Drive: G:
      Model: hp DVD RW AD-7701H
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.02.9200.16384 (English), 7/26/2012 03:26:36, 174080 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_03\4&9263EDF&0&00E1
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rt630x64.sys, 8.07.1025.2012 (English), 10/25/2012 17:18:32, 723088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RtNicProp64.dll, 1.02.0000.0004 (English), 10/25/2012 17:18:32, 74344 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-Core Registers - 2C52
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2C52&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_04\3&4F11E61&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002B&SUBSYS_3040103C&REV_01\4&6712181&0&00E0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\athrx.sys, 3.00.0000.0128 (English), 6/2/2012 15:31:32, 2935808 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\vwifibus.sys, 6.02.9200.16384 (English), 7/26/2012 03:27:54, 24064 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder - 2C81
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2C81&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_04\3&4F11E61&0&01
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) QuickPath Interconnect - D151
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D151&SUBSYS_0049003C&REV_11\3&11583659&0&81
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) processor PCI Express Root Port 1 - D138
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D138&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_11\3&11583659&0&18
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.02.9200.16384 (English), 7/26/2012 06:00:55, 234224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3B42
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B42&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.02.9200.16384 (English), 7/26/2012 06:00:55, 234224 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B56&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.02.9200.16420 (English), 9/20/2012 07:08:44, 71168 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Rank Registers - 2CAA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2CAA&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_04\3&4F11E61&0&2A
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Thermal Control Registers - 2CAB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2CAB&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_04\3&4F11E61&0&2B
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B34
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B34&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.02.9200.16420 (English), 9/20/2012 08:55:32, 79080 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.02.9200.16420 (English), 9/20/2012 08:55:33, 488168 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.02.9200.16518 (English), 2/2/2013 12:19:44, 496872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) processor System Control and Status Registers - D157
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D157&SUBSYS_0049003C&REV_11\3&11583659&0&42
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Control Registers - 2CA0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2CA0&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_04\3&4F11E61&0&20
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) processor Integrated Memory Controller Test Registers - 2C9C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2C9C&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_04\3&4F11E61&0&1C
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) HM55 Express Chipset LPC Interface Controller - 3B09
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B09&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_05\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.02.9200.16384 (English), 7/26/2012 06:00:55, 17136 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) QPI Link - 2C90
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2C90&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_04\3&4F11E61&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_A5\3&11583659&0&F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.02.9200.16384 (English), 7/26/2012 06:00:55, 234224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Address Registers - 2CA1
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2CA1&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_04\3&4F11E61&0&21
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) QPI Physical 0 - 2C91
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2C91&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_04\3&4F11E61&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Rank Registers - 2CA2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2CA2&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_04\3&4F11E61&0&22
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Thermal Control Registers - 2CA3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2CA3&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_04\3&4F11E61&0&23
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA60&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_00\4&313507B6&0&0118
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.02.9200.16420 (English), 9/20/2012 07:08:44, 71168 bytes

     Name: AMD Radeon HD 6500M/5600/5700 Series
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68C1&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_00\4&313507B6&0&0018
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.1317 (English), 6/5/2013 00:09:44, 11833856 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0024 (English), 6/4/2013 22:31:40, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys, 8.14.0001.6327 (English), 6/4/2013 22:35:04, 608768 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiumd64.dll, 9.14.0010.0972 (English), 6/5/2013 00:11:34, 6984088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiumd6a.dll, 8.14.0010.0404 (English), 6/5/2013 00:11:38, 4957536 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitmm64.dll, 6.14.0011.0024 (English), 6/4/2013 23:00:56, 120320 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 10/12/2012 20:57:38, 662785 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\amdpcom64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 6/5/2013 00:12:04, 78432 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atimpc64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 6/5/2013 00:12:08, 78432 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1128 (English), 6/4/2013 22:35:54, 594944 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiumd6a.cap, 6/4/2013 23:03:28, 3387152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atimuixx.dll, 6.14.0010.1002 (English), 6/4/2013 23:03:18, 26112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiapfxx.exe, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 6/4/2013 23:27:48, 368640 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvsva.dat, 6/4/2013 23:03:28, 157144 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvsvl.dat, 6/4/2013 23:03:28, 204952 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxy_cik.dat, 3/13/2013 20:27:04, 232372 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxy_cik_nd.dat, 2/27/2013 23:32:30, 230192 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativce02.dat, 4/4/2013 23:31:46, 78928 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiesrxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1154 (English), 6/4/2013 23:02:24, 241152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atieclxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1154 (English), 6/4/2013 23:03:14, 562688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiedu64.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 6/4/2013 23:00:30, 59392 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atidemgy.dll, 4.00.4903.30705 (English), 6/4/2013 23:03:30, 442368 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atio6axx.dll, 6.14.0010.12337 (English), 6/4/2013 23:33:48, 24250880 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\aticalrt64.dll, 6.14.0010.1741 (English), 6/4/2013 23:25:14, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\aticalcl64.dll, 6.14.0010.1741 (English), 6/4/2013 23:25:06, 44544 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\aticaldd64.dll, 6.14.0010.1741 (English), 6/4/2013 23:24:52, 16082944 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipblag.dat, 9/12/2011 23:06:16, 3917 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiu9p64.dll, 8.14.0001.6327 (English), 6/5/2013 00:12:00, 113464 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiuxp64.dll, 8.14.0001.6327 (English), 6/5/2013 00:12:02, 139696 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atig6pxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6327 (English), 6/4/2013 22:35:32, 17408 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atig6txx.dll, 8.14.0001.6327 (English), 6/4/2013 22:35:24, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/11/2009 22:35:28, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiapfxx.blb, 6/4/2013 23:29:52, 527600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atidxx64.dll, 8.17.0010.0494 (English), 6/5/2013 00:11:52, 8431232 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\atiumdag.dll, 9.14.0010.0972 (English), 6/5/2013 00:11:42, 5963328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\atiumdva.dll, 8.14.0010.0404 (English), 6/5/2013 00:11:46, 4415256 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\amdpcom32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 6/5/2013 00:12:04, 71704 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\atimpc32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 6/5/2013 00:12:06, 71704 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\atiadlxy.dll, 6.14.0010.1128 (English), 6/4/2013 22:35:44, 419840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\atiumdva.cap, 6/4/2013 22:49:00, 3421200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ativvsva.dat, 6/4/2013 23:03:28, 157144 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ativvsvl.dat, 6/4/2013 23:03:28, 204952 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 6/4/2013 23:00:22, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.12337 (English), 6/4/2013 23:13:12, 19906560 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\atidxx32.dll, 8.17.0010.0494 (English), 6/5/2013 00:11:50, 7378560 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.1741 (English), 6/4/2013 23:25:12, 46080 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.1741 (English), 6/4/2013 23:25:04, 44032 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.1741 (English), 6/4/2013 23:20:26, 13703168 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\atipblag.dat, 9/12/2011 23:06:16, 3917 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\atiu9pag.dll, 8.14.0001.6327 (English), 6/5/2013 00:12:00, 97448 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\atiuxpag.dll, 8.14.0001.6327 (English), 6/5/2013 00:12:02, 123216 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\atigktxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6327 (English), 6/4/2013 22:35:14, 36352 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\atiglpxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6327 (English), 6/4/2013 22:35:28, 15872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\atiapfxx.blb, 6/4/2013 23:29:52, 527600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\atiogl.xml, 5/2/2013 17:12:36, 46705 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 6/22/2009 16:34:36, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIODE.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 8/27/2010 19:33:08, 332800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiglpxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6327 (English), 6/4/2013 22:35:28, 15872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\aticfx64.dll, 8.17.0010.1211 (English), 6/5/2013 00:11:58, 1182056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\aticfx32.dll, 8.17.0010.1211 (English), 6/5/2013 00:11:56, 990976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\OpenCL.dll, 1.02.0011.0000 (English), 6/4/2013 23:46:30, 63488 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\amdocl64.dll, 10.00.1214.0003 (English), 6/4/2013 23:50:32, 27800576 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\amdocl_as64.exe, 6/4/2013 23:51:08, 1187342 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\amdocl_ld64.exe, 6/4/2013 23:51:08, 1061902 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\OpenVideo64.dll, 10.00.1214.0003 (English), 6/4/2013 23:51:04, 98304 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\OVDecode64.dll, 10.00.1214.0003 (English), 6/4/2013 23:50:52, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\clinfo.exe, 6/4/2013 23:51:20, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\OpenCL.dll, 1.02.0011.0000 (English), 6/4/2013 23:46:26, 57344 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\amdocl.dll, 10.00.1214.0003 (English), 6/4/2013 23:48:22, 23421440 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\amdocl_as32.exe, 6/4/2013 23:51:06, 995342 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\amdocl_ld32.exe, 6/4/2013 23:51:06, 798734 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\OpenVideo.dll, 10.00.1214.0003 (English), 6/4/2013 23:50:58, 82944 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\OVDecode.dll, 10.00.1214.0003 (English), 6/4/2013 23:50:48, 72704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\Common Files\ATI Technologies\Multimedia\AMDh264Enc32.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 6/5/2013 00:04:18, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\Common Files\ATI Technologies\Multimedia\AMDh264Enc64.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 6/5/2013 00:04:58, 260096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\Common Files\ATI Technologies\Multimedia\AMDhwDecoder_32.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 6/4/2013 23:39:08, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\Common Files\ATI Technologies\Multimedia\AMDhwDecoder_64.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 6/4/2013 23:39:38, 231936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\coinst_13.101.dll, 1.00.0005.0008 (English), 6/4/2013 23:25:00, 118784 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series 4 Port SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B29&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys, 9.06.0002.1001 (English), 4/13/2010 18:44:22, 540696 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) processor System Management Registers - D155
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D155&SUBSYS_0049003C&REV_11\3&11583659&0&40
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) processor Miscellaneous Registers - D158
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D158&SUBSYS_0049003C&REV_11\3&11583659&0&43
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) QuickPath Interconnect - D150
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D150&SUBSYS_0049003C&REV_11\3&11583659&0&80
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_06\3&11583659&0&B0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys, 6.00.0000.1179 (English), 9/18/2009 04:54:54, 56344 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Control Registers - 2CA8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2CA8&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_04\3&4F11E61&0&28
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) processor Integrated Memory Controller - 2C98
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2C98&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_04\3&4F11E61&0&18
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 3B30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B30&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Address Registers - 2CA9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2CA9&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_04\3&4F11E61&0&29
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B3C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B3C&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.02.9200.16420 (English), 9/20/2012 08:55:32, 79080 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.02.9200.16420 (English), 9/20/2012 08:55:33, 488168 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.02.9200.16518 (English), 2/2/2013 12:19:44, 496872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) processor Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder - 2C99
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2C99&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_04\3&4F11E61&0&19
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 3B44
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B44&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E1
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.02.9200.16384 (English), 7/26/2012 06:00:55, 234224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) processor DMI - D132
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D132&SUBSYS_1449103C&REV_11\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers - D156
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D156&SUBSYS_0049003C&REV_11\3&11583659&0&41
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.02.9200.16384
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.02.9200.16384
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.02.9200.16384
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.02.9200.16384
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.02.9200.16496
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.02.9200.16384
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.02.9200.16384
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.02.9200.16384
MS ATC Screen Decoder 1,0x00600800,1,1,scdec.dll,15.00.4420.1017
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.02.9200.16384
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.9200.16384
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,12.00.9200.16429
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.9200.16384
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.9200.16384
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.9200.16384
ATI MPEG File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,atimpenc64.dll,13.10.0000.30604
AMD Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,2,atimpenc64.dll,13.10.0000.30604
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.9200.16384
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.9200.16384
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,12.00.9200.16384
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,12.00.9200.16384
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc64.dll,13.10.0000.30604
AMD MJPEG Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc64.dll,13.10.0000.30604
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
AMD Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc64.dll,13.10.0000.30604
ATI MPEG Multiplexer,0x00200000,2,1,atimpenc64.dll,13.10.0000.30604
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.9200.16384
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.9200.16384
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.02.9200.16384
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.9200.16384
AMD Video Scaler Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc64.dll,13.10.0000.30604
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,12.00.9200.16384
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.9200.16384
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.9200.16384
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.9200.16384
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.9200.16384
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.9200.16384
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.02.9200.16384
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
AMD Video Rotation Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc64.dll,13.10.0000.30604
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,12.00.8506.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.9200.16384
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.02.9200.16384
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.9200.16384
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.02.9200.16384

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.02.9200.16384
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.02.9200.16384
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.02.9200.16384
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.9200.16384
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.02.9200.16384
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.02.9200.16384
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc64.dll,13.10.0000.30604
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384

Audio Capture Sources:
Integrated Microphone Array (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.9200.16384
External Mic (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.9200.16384

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.9200.16384
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.9200.16384
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.9200.16384

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
MuxedIn1,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.02.9200.16384
MicIn,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.02.9200.16384
HP Webcam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.02.9200.16384

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Dock HpOut,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.02.9200.16384
LineOut,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.02.9200.16384

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.9200.16384
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.9200.16384
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.9200.16384
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.9200.16384
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.9200.16384

Video Capture Sources:
HP Webcam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.02.9200.16384

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.9200.16384

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.9200.16384
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.9200.16384

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.9200.16384
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.9200.16384
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.9200.16384

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.02.9200.16384

Audio Renderers:
Speakers and Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
DirectSound: Speakers and Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
DirectSound: Independent Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384
Independent Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.9200.16384


----------------------------
Preferred DirectShow Filters
----------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\DirectShow\Preferred]

<media subtype GUID>, [<filter friendly name>, ]<filter CLSID>

MEDIASUBTYPE_WMAUDIO_LOSSLESS, WMAudio Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPG4, Mpeg4 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
WMMEDIASUBTYPE_WMSP2, WMSpeech Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WVC1, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
{64687664-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, DV Video Decoder, CLSID_DVVideoCodec
MEDIASUBTYPE_h264, Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2VidDecoderDS
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG1AudioPayload, MPEG Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMpegAudioCodec
{78766964-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMAUDIO3, WMAudio Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMV2, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG2_AUDIO, Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2AudDecoderDS
{64697678-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
WMMEDIASUBTYPE_MP3, MP3 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMP3DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp42, Mpeg4 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MSS1, WMV Screen decoder DMO, CLSID_CMSSCDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WVP2, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMV1, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVP, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMV3, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVR, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MJPG, MJPEG Decompressor, CLSID_MjpegDec
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp43, Mpeg43 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg43DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MSS2, WMV Screen decoder DMO, CLSID_CMSSCDecMediaObject
{64737664-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, DV Video Decoder, CLSID_DVVideoCodec
WMMEDIASUBTYPE_WMAudioV8, WMAudio Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
{44495658-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
WMMEDIASUBTYPE_WMSP1, WMSpeech Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_RAW_AAC1, Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2AudDecoderDS
{6C737664-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, DV Video Decoder, CLSID_DVVideoCodec
MEDIASUBTYPE_MP43, Mpeg43 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg43DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG1Payload, MPEG Video Decoder, CLSID_CMpegVideoCodec
MEDIASUBTYPE_AVC1, Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2VidDecoderDS
{20637664-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, DV Video Decoder, CLSID_DVVideoCodec
{58564944-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MP42, Mpeg4 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG_ADTS_AAC, Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2AudDecoderDS
MEDIASUBTYPE_mpg4, Mpeg4 Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_M4S2, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_m4s2, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MP4S, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp4s, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG1Packet, MPEG Video Decoder, CLSID_CMpegVideoCodec
{5634504D-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
{7634706D-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder DMO, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_H264, Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2VidDecoderDS
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG2_VIDEO, Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2VidDecoderDS
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVA, WMVideo Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MSAUDIO1, WMAudio Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_DVD_LPCM_AUDIO, Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2AudDecoderDS
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPEG_LOAS, Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder, CLSID_CMPEG2AudDecoderDS


---------------------------
Media Foundation Transforms
---------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\Transforms]

<category>:
  <transform friendly name>, <transform CLSID>, <flags>, [<merit>, ]<file name>, <file version>

Video Decoders:
  AMD D3D11 Hardware MFT Playback Decoder, {17796AEB-0F66-4663-B8FB-99CBEE0224CE}, 0x4, 8, AMDhwDecoder_64.dll, 1.00.0000.0001
  Microsoft MPEG Video Decoder MFT, {2D709E52-123F-49B5-9CBC-9AF5CDE28FB9}, 0x1, msmpeg2vdec.dll, 12.00.9200.16429
  DV Decoder MFT, {404A6DE5-D4D6-4260-9BC7-5A6CBD882432}, 0x1, mfdvdec.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
  Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT, 0x1, mp4sdecd.dll, 6.02.9200.16496
  Microsoft H264 Video Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSH264DecoderMFT, 0x1, msmpeg2vdec.dll, 12.00.9200.16429
  WMV Screen decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSSCDecMediaObject, 0x1, wmvsdecd.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
  WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject, 0x1, wmvdecod.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
  MJPEG Decoder MFT, {CB17E772-E1CC-4633-8450-5617AF577905}, 0x1, mfmjpegdec.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
  Mpeg43 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg43DecMediaObject, 0x1, mp43decd.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
  MS ATC Screen Decoder 1, {F1931D8E-51D3-496F-BE8A-3D08AEE9C9DB}, 0x1, scdec.dll, 15.00.4420.1017
  Mpeg4 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject, 0x1, mpg4decd.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
Video Encoders:
  AMD H.264 Hardware MFT Encoder, {ADC9BC80-0F41-46C6-AB75-D693D793597D}, 0x4, 8, AMDh264Enc64.dll, 1.00.0000.0001
  H264 Encoder MFT, {6CA50344-051A-4DED-9779-A43305165E35}, 0x1, mfh264enc.dll, 6.02.9200.16420
  WMVideo8 Encoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVXEncMediaObject, 0x1, wmvxencd.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
  WMVideo9 Encoder MFT, CLSID_CWMV9EncMediaObject, 0x1, wmvencod.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
  Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder MFT, {E6335F02-80B7-4DC4-ADFA-DFE7210D20D5}, 0x2, msmpeg2enc.dll, 12.00.9200.16384
Video Effects:
  Frame Rate Converter, CLSID_CFrameRateConvertDmo, 0x1, mfvdsp.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
  Resizer MFT, CLSID_CResizerDMO, 0x1, vidreszr.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
  VideoStabilization MFT, {51571744-7FE4-4FF2-A498-2DC34FF74F1B}, 0x1, MSVideoDSP.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
  Color Control, CLSID_CColorControlDmo, 0x1, mfvdsp.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
  Color Converter MFT, CLSID_CColorConvertDMO, 0x1, colorcnv.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
Video Processor:
  Microsoft Video Processor MFT, {88753B26-5B24-49BD-B2E7-0C445C78C982}, 0x1, msvproc.dll, 12.00.9200.16420
Audio Decoders:
  Microsoft Dolby Digital Plus Decoder MFT, {177C0AFE-900B-48D4-9E4C-57ADD250B3D4}, 0x1, MSAudDecMFT.dll, 6.02.9200.16579
  WMAudio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject, 0x1, WMADMOD.DLL, 6.02.9200.16384
  Microsoft AAC Audio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSAACDecMFT, 0x1, MSAudDecMFT.dll, 6.02.9200.16579
  GSM ACM Wrapper MFT, {4A76B469-7B66-4DD4-BA2D-DDF244C766DC}, 0x1, mfcore.dll, 12.00.9200.16451
  WMAPro over S/PDIF MFT, CLSID_CWMAudioSpdTxDMO, 0x1, WMADMOD.DLL, 6.02.9200.16384
  Microsoft MPEG Audio Decoder MFT, {70707B39-B2CA-4015-ABEA-F8447D22D88B}, 0x1, MSAudDecMFT.dll, 6.02.9200.16579
  WMSpeech Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPDecMediaObject, 0x1, WMSPDMOD.DLL, 6.02.9200.16384
  G711 Wrapper MFT, {92B66080-5E2D-449E-90C4-C41F268E5514}, 0x1, mfcore.dll, 12.00.9200.16451
  IMA ADPCM ACM Wrapper MFT, {A16E1BFF-A80D-48AD-AECD-A35C005685FE}, 0x1, mfcore.dll, 12.00.9200.16451
  MP3 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMP3DecMediaObject, 0x1, mp3dmod.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
  ADPCM ACM Wrapper MFT, {CA34FE0A-5722-43AD-AF23-05F7650257DD}, 0x1, mfcore.dll, 12.00.9200.16451
Audio Encoders:
  MP3 Encoder ACM Wrapper MFT, {11103421-354C-4CCA-A7A3-1AFF9A5B6701}, 0x1, mfcore.dll, 12.00.9200.16451
  WM Speech Encoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPEncMediaObject2, 0x1, WMSPDMOE.DLL, 6.02.9200.16384
  Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder MFT, {46A4DD5C-73F8-4304-94DF-308F760974F4}, 0x1, msmpeg2enc.dll, 12.00.9200.16384
  WMAudio Encoder MFT, CLSID_CWMAEncMediaObject, 0x1, WMADMOE.DLL, 6.02.9200.16384
  Microsoft AAC Audio Encoder MFT, {93AF0C51-2275-45D2-A35B-F2BA21CAED00}, 0x1, mfAACEnc.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
  Microsoft Dolby Digital Encoder MFT, {AC3315C9-F481-45D7-826C-0B406C1F64B8}, 0x1, msac3enc.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
Audio Effects:
  AEC, CLSID_CWMAudioAEC, 0x1, mfwmaaec.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
  Resampler MFT, CLSID_CResamplerMediaObject, 0x1, resampledmo.dll, 6.02.9200.16384
Multiplexers:
  Microsoft MPEG2 Multiplexer MFT, {AB300F71-01AB-46D2-AB6C-64906CB03258}, 0x2, mfmpeg2srcsnk.dll, 12.00.9200.16437
Others:
  Microsoft H264 Video Remux (MPEG2TSToMP4) MFT, {05A47EBB-8BF0-4CBF-AD2F-3B71D75866F5}, 0x1, msmpeg2vdec.dll, 12.00.9200.16429


--------------------------------------------
Media Foundation Enabled Hardware Categories
--------------------------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Foundation\HardwareMFT]

EnableDecoders = 1
EnableEncoders = 1
EnableVideoProcessors = 1


-------------------------------------
Media Foundation Byte Stream Handlers
-------------------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Foundation\ByteStreamHandlers]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\MediaSources\Preferred]

<file ext. or MIME type>, <handler CLSID>, <brief description>[, Preferred]

.3g2, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.3gp, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.3gp2, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.3gpp, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.aac, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.ac3, {46031BA1-083F-47D9-8369-23C92BDAB2FF}, AC-3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.adt, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.adts, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.asf, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.avi, {7AFA253E-F823-42F6-A5D9-714BDE467412}, AVI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.dvr-ms, {65964407-A5D8-4060-85B0-1CCD63F768E2}, dvr-ms Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.dvr-ms, {A8721937-E2FB-4D7A-A9EE-4EB08C890B6E}, MF SBE Source ByteStreamHandler
.ec3, {46031BA1-083F-47D9-8369-23C92BDAB2FF}, AC-3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.m2t, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.m2ts, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.m4a, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.m4v, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mod, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mov, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mp2v, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mp3, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mp4, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mp4v, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mpa, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mpeg, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mpg, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.mts, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.nsc, {B084785C-DDE0-4D30-8CA8-05A373E185BE}, NSC Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.sami, {7A56C4CB-D678-4188-85A8-BA2EF68FA10D}, SAMI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.smi, {7A56C4CB-D678-4188-85A8-BA2EF68FA10D}, SAMI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.tod, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.ts, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.tts, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.vob, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.wav, {42C9B9F5-16FC-47EF-AF22-DA05F7C842E3}, WAV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.wm, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.wma, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.wmv, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
.wtv, {65964407-A5D8-4060-85B0-1CCD63F768E2}, WTV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/3gpp, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/3gpp2, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/aac, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/aacp, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/eac3, {46031BA1-083F-47D9-8369-23C92BDAB2FF}, AC-3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/L16, {3FFB3B8C-EB99-472B-8902-E1C1B05F07CF}, LPCM Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/mp3, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/mp4, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/mpa, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/mpeg, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/mpeg3, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/vnd.dlna.adts, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/vnd.dolby.dd-raw, {46031BA1-083F-47D9-8369-23C92BDAB2FF}, AC-3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/wav, {42C9B9F5-16FC-47EF-AF22-DA05F7C842E3}, WAV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-aac, {926F41F7-003E-4382-9E84-9E953BE10562}, ADTS Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-m4a, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-mp3, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-mpeg, {A82E50BA-8E92-41EB-9DF2-433F50EC2993}, MP3 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-ms-wma, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
audio/x-wav, {42C9B9F5-16FC-47EF-AF22-DA05F7C842E3}, WAV Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/3gpp, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/3gpp2, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/avi, {7AFA253E-F823-42F6-A5D9-714BDE467412}, AVI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/mp4, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/mpeg, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/msvideo, {7AFA253E-F823-42F6-A5D9-714BDE467412}, AVI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/vnd.dlna.mpeg-tts, {40871C59-AB40-471F-8DC3-1F259D862479}, MPEG2 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/x-m4v, {271C3902-6095-4C45-A22F-20091816EE9E}, MPEG4 Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/x-ms-asf, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/x-ms-wm, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/x-ms-wmv, {41457294-644C-4298-A28A-BD69F2C0CF3B}, ASF Byte Stream Handler, Preferred
video/x-msvideo, {7AFA253E-F823-42F6-A5D9-714BDE467412}, AVI Byte Stream Handler, Preferred


--------------------------------
Media Foundation Scheme Handlers
--------------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Foundation\SchemeHandlers]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\MediaSources\Preferred]

<URL type>, <handler CLSID>, <brief description>[, Preferred]

file:, {477EC299-1421-4BDD-971F-7CCB933F21AD}, File Scheme Handler, Preferred
http:, {44CB442B-9DA9-49DF-B3FD-023777B16E50}, Http Scheme Handler
http:, {9EC4B4F9-3029-45AD-947B-344DE2A249E2}, Urlmon Scheme Handler
http:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
httpd:, {44CB442B-9DA9-49DF-B3FD-023777B16E50}, Http Scheme Handler, Preferred
httpnd:, {2EEEED04-0908-4CDB-AF8F-AC5B768A34C9}, Drm Scheme Handler, Preferred
https:, {37A61C8B-7F8E-4D08-B12B-248D73E9AB4F}, Secure Http Scheme Handler, Preferred
httpsd:, {37A61C8B-7F8E-4D08-B12B-248D73E9AB4F}, Secure Http Scheme Handler, Preferred
httpt:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
httpu:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
mcast:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
mms:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
ms-appdata:, {CFC81939-3886-4ACF-9692-DA58037AE716}, MsAppData Scheme Handler, Preferred
ms-appx-web:, {8DB0224B-3D65-4F6F-8E12-BEB4B78B8974}, MsAppxWeb Scheme Handler, Preferred
ms-appx:, {8DB0224B-3D65-4F6F-8E12-BEB4B78B8974}, MsAppx Scheme Handler, Preferred
ms-winsoundevent:, {F79A6BF9-7415-4CF3-AE10-4559509ABC3C}, Sound Event Scheme Handler, Preferred
rtsp:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
rtspt:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
rtspu:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred
sdp:, {E9F4EBAB-D97B-463E-A2B1-C54EE3F9414D}, Net Scheme Handler, Preferred


-------------------------------------
Preferred Media Foundation Transforms
-------------------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\Transforms\Preferred]

<media subtype GUID>, [<transform friendly name>, ]<transform CLSID>

MFAudioFormat_AAC, Microsoft AAC Audio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSAACDecMFT
MFAudioFormat_WMAudio_Lossless, WMAudio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MPG4, Mpeg4 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
WMMEDIASUBTYPE_WMSP2, WMSpeech Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPDecMediaObject
{3F40F4F0-5622-4FF8-B6D8-A17A584BEE5E}, Microsoft H264 Video Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSH264DecoderMFT
MFVideoFormat_WVC1, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
KSDATAFORMAT_SUBTYPE_ADPCM, ADPCM ACM Wrapper MFT, {CA34FE0A-5722-43AD-AF23-05F7650257DD}
MFVideoFormat_DVHD, DV Decoder MFT, {404A6DE5-D4D6-4260-9BC7-5A6CBD882432}
MFAudioFormat_MPEG, Microsoft MPEG Audio Decoder MFT, {70707B39-B2CA-4015-ABEA-F8447D22D88B}
{00002000-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Microsoft Dolby Digital Plus Decoder MFT, {177C0AFE-900B-48D4-9E4C-57ADD250B3D4}
MFAudioFormat_WMAudioV9, WMAudio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_WMV2, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_DOLBY_DDPLUS, Microsoft Dolby Digital Plus Decoder MFT, {177C0AFE-900B-48D4-9E4C-57ADD250B3D4}
{53314356-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MFAudioFormat_MP3, MP3 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMP3DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp42, Mpeg4 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_MSS1, WMV Screen decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSSCDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WVP2, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_WMV1, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVP, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_WMV3, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVR, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
KSDATAFORMAT_SUBTYPE_MULAW, G711 Wrapper MFT, {92B66080-5E2D-449E-90C4-C41F268E5514}
MFVideoFormat_MJPG, MJPEG Decoder MFT, {CB17E772-E1CC-4633-8450-5617AF577905}
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp43, Mpeg43 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg43DecMediaObject
{00000031-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, GSM ACM Wrapper MFT, {4A76B469-7B66-4DD4-BA2D-DDF244C766DC}
MFVideoFormat_DVSD, DV Decoder MFT, {404A6DE5-D4D6-4260-9BC7-5A6CBD882432}
MFVideoFormat_MSS2, WMV Screen decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSSCDecMediaObject
MFAudioFormat_WMAudioV8, WMAudio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject
MFAudioFormat_MSP1, WMSpeech Decoder DMO, CLSID_CWMSPDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_RAW_AAC1, Microsoft AAC Audio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSAACDecMFT
MFVideoFormat_DVSL, DV Decoder MFT, {404A6DE5-D4D6-4260-9BC7-5A6CBD882432}
MFVideoFormat_MP43, Mpeg43 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg43DecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_DVC, DV Decoder MFT, {404A6DE5-D4D6-4260-9BC7-5A6CBD882432}
{00000011-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, IMA ADPCM ACM Wrapper MFT, {A16E1BFF-A80D-48AD-AECD-A35C005685FE}
MEDIASUBTYPE_MP42, Mpeg4 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_mpg4, Mpeg4 Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4DecMediaObject
MFVideoFormat_M4S2, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
MEDIASUBTYPE_m4s2, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
MFVideoFormat_MP4S, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
MEDIASUBTYPE_mp4s, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
{33363248-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
{E06D802C-DB46-11CF-B4D1-00805F6CBBEA}, Microsoft Dolby Digital Plus Decoder MFT, {177C0AFE-900B-48D4-9E4C-57ADD250B3D4}
MFVideoFormat_MP4V, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
{7634706D-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}, Mpeg4s Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMpeg4sDecMFT
MFVideoFormat_H264, Microsoft H264 Video Decoder MFT, CLSID_CMSH264DecoderMFT
MFVideoFormat_MPEG2, Microsoft MPEG Video Decoder MFT, {2D709E52-123F-49B5-9CBC-9AF5CDE28FB9}
MFVideoFormat_MPG1, Microsoft MPEG Video Decoder MFT, {2D709E52-123F-49B5-9CBC-9AF5CDE28FB9}
MEDIASUBTYPE_WMVA, WMVideo Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMVDecMediaObject
MEDIASUBTYPE_MSAUDIO1, WMAudio Decoder MFT, CLSID_CWMADecMediaObject


-------------------------------------
Disabled Media Foundation Transforms
-------------------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\Transforms\DoNotUse]

<transform CLSID>



------------------------
Disabled Media Sources
------------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\MediaFoundation\MediaSources\DoNotUse]

<media source CLSID>


---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0

---------------
Diagnostics
---------------

Windows Error Reporting:
+++ WER0 +++:
Fault bucket , type 0

Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure2

Response: Not available

Cab Id: 0



Problem signature:

P1: 7.8.9200.16547

P2: 8024401b

P3: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000

P4: Scan

P5: 101

P6: Unmanaged

P7: 0

P8: 

P9: 

P10: 




+++ WER1 +++:
Fault bucket , type 0

Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure2

Response: Not available

Cab Id: 0



Problem signature:

P1: 7.8.9200.16547

P2: 8024401b

P3: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000

P4: Scan

P5: 101

P6: Unmanaged

P7: 0

P8: 

P9: 

P10: 




+++ WER2 +++:
Fault bucket , type 0

Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure2

Response: Not available

Cab Id: 0



Problem signature:

P1: 7.8.9200.16547

P2: 8024401b

P3: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000

P4: Scan

P5: 101

P6: Unmanaged

P7: 0

P8: 

P9: 

P10: 




+++ WER3 +++:
Fault bucket , type 0

Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure2

Response: Not available

Cab Id: 0



Problem signature:

P1: 7.8.9200.16547

P2: 8024401b

P3: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000

P4: Scan

P5: 101

P6: Unmanaged

P7: 0

P8: 

P9: 

P10: 




+++ WER4 +++:
Fault bucket , type 0

Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure2

Response: Not available

Cab Id: 0



Problem signature:

P1: 7.8.9200.16547

P2: 8024401b

P3: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000

P4: Scan

P5: 101

P6: Unmanaged

P7: 0

P8: 

P9: 

P10: 




+++ WER5 +++:
Fault bucket , type 0

Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure2

Response: Not available

Cab Id: 0



Problem signature:

P1: 7.8.9200.16547

P2: 8024401b

P3: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000

P4: Scan

P5: 101

P6: Unmanaged

P7: 0

P8: 

P9: 

P10: 




+++ WER6 +++:
Fault bucket , type 0

Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure2

Response: Not available

Cab Id: 0



Problem signature:

P1: 7.8.9200.16547

P2: 8024401b

P3: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000

P4: Scan

P5: 101

P6: Unmanaged

P7: 0

P8: 

P9: 

P10: 




+++ WER7 +++:
Fault bucket , type 0

Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure2

Response: Not available

Cab Id: 0



Problem signature:

P1: 7.8.9200.16547

P2: 8024401b

P3: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000

P4: Scan

P5: 101

P6: Unmanaged

P7: 0

P8: 

P9: 

P10: 




+++ WER8 +++:
Fault bucket , type 0

Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure2

Response: Not available

Cab Id: 0



Problem signature:

P1: 7.8.9200.16547

P2: 8024401b

P3: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000

P4: Scan

P5: 101

P6: Unmanaged

P7: 0

P8: 

P9: 

P10: 




+++ WER9 +++:
Fault bucket , type 0

Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure2

Response: Not available

Cab Id: 0



Problem signature:

P1: 7.8.9200.16547

P2: 8024401b

P3: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000

P4: Scan

P5: 101

P6: Unmanaged

P7: 0

P8: 

P9: 

P10:
```
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/wO3CCl6tuRuCON7kkaHEy1M
Could you please give me tips to improve my PC's overall performance,
Thanks in advance


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the HP site HP Drivers and Downloads for Printers, Scanners and More | HP ® Support and type in the make and model# and download the updated driver your ATI video card.
I see you are also having problems with Windows Update. 
Troubleshoot problems with installing updates - Microsoft Windows Help
Then click on the link in my signature for *PC Running Slow? *and try those things.


----------



## esxu (Jun 18, 2013)

I installed the newest driver from the AMD website yesterday, and it did not help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You need to install the driver from the* HP site,* it will be older but written specifically for this video card.


----------

